# Overall Sam afghan...



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I plan to start the Overall Sam afghan this week. This is a pattern by Annie's Attic. However I do not like the black background. I would love suggestions.

This is for a seven year old little boy. I am going to make the Sunbonnet Sue with a white background but I do not think that will work for a boy.

Thank you,

Terri


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm doing a pinwheel quilt for a boy that shows a black background, I'm changing it to a light yellow, partly because I had a great piece in my stash but also because yellow is a happy color. Green is a color my grandsons have choosen for their "I Spy" quilts and it has worked well with other colors.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

WJMartin, I will try the pale yellow or possibly light green The aggravation is each square is a little boy in differing color coveralls. I just think the black is overpowering.

Thank you for the suggestion, my mind just shut down.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I am thinking that when you say afghan you mean knit ? If not, check out some of the blocks I have pinned on my board at Pinterest....Overall Sam and Sunbonnet Sue are my favorites, but they are applique quilted....make cute holiday ornaments as well....
Quilt Loves


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

GrannyG I plan to crochet the afghans. Many years ago I made the Sunbonnet Sue with the black backgryound for my niece. Now, I just do not want the black. 

I think I am going to make two squares, one with yellow and one with light green, and use them as pillows. Then, if one looks great, that is what I will use for the entire afghan.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

You have to post pictures of the blocks when you get them done, I can't figure out how you could knit or crochet a Sunbonnet Sue or Overall Sam but I don't do much knitting or crocheting so any kind of picture designs just fascinate me, solid colors I can handle. I am working on a Sunbonnet Sue quilt, I just finished the blocks but now have to figure out how I want to lay them out.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

CC
If you google sunbonnet sue crochet or overall sam crochet you will see the afghans. They are time consuming. Let me know what you think if you see them.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I cannot figure out how to post photos here.


----------

